# مخطوطات اثريه للكتاب المقدس ولأثبات عدم تحريفه



## النهيسى (19 مايو 2011)

مخطوطات اثريه للكتاب المقدس ولأثبات عدم تحريفه


----------



## النهيسى (19 مايو 2011)

*الفن القبطي يعود إلى الدير الأحمر من جديد

*_*






*_*يقع دير الأنبا  "بيشاي والأنبا بيجول" الشهير بالدير الأحمر غرب "سوهاج"  بحوالي (12)  كيلو متر تقريبًا في منطقة جبل أدريبة، وهو يبعد عن دير الأنبا  "شنودة"  الشهير بالدير الأبيض حوالي أربعة كيلو مترات تقريبًا، ويرجع  بناءه إلى  القرن الرابع الميلادي.*

* بُني الدير على النظام  الباخومي، أي نظام الشركة الرهبانية، كما بُني على  شكل بازيليكا ذات صحن  طويل، يتنهي بجنبات الهيكل الثلاث. وهي تركيبة  معقَّدة من الطاقات  الحائطية والأعمدة والنحت، كما أن جميع أسطح وحوائط  الدير مغطاة بالرسومات  التي يتضح لنا من خلالها عظمة الفن القبطي في ذلك  الوقت.*

*  سُمِّي الدير بالأحمر لأنه بُني بالطوب الأحمر في عهد الملكة "هيلانة"،  كما  بنت الملكة بجواره قصر وحصن لحماية الرهبان من أخطار البرية. *

*  بُني الدير الأحمر على شكل كنيسة القيامة بـ"أورشليم"، ولعظمة أثرية  الدير؛  تم اعتماد حوالي (30) مليون جنيه من هيئة "اليونسكو"، بالإتفاق مع  جامعة  "جنوب الوادي"، لتطوير الدير، وتحويله إلى مزار سياحى*_*



*_


----------



## النهيسى (19 مايو 2011)

_*مغارة موسى *_

_* تقع مغارة موسى على سفح جبل بلودان غربي مدينة دمشق، وتعتبر على مدى أكثر من 100 عام صرحاً سياحيا ًرائعاَ.*_
_* في الماضي كان الرجال يجتمعون فيها يومياً تحت ضوء مصابيح الكيروسين لاستخراج الرمل ونقله إلى ورش البناء،*_
_*  أما اليوم فقد تحولت بفضل أحد المستثمرين السوريين إلى منشأة سياحية رائعة.! *_

_* استطاع صفوان مرعي وعلى مدى 15 عاماً من الجهد الشخصي أن يحول المغارة المهجورة إلى صرح سياحي هام بعد أن حصل على الترخيص المطلوب،*_
_*  حيث استقدم العديد من النحاتين الذين قاموا بعمل منحوتات رائعة على جدران المغارة، ونحت المقاعد والسلالم، *_
_*  كما قام مرعي بتهيئة المرافق اللازمة لها من طرقات وكهرباء ومواقف للسيارات وممرات داخلية وخارجية، *_
_* إضافة إلى تأهيل نبع المياه العذب… فتحت المغارة أبوابها لاستقبال الزوار في صيف عام 2006، وهي تتسع لنحو 500 شخص،*_
_*  لكنها في موسم الصيف تستقبل ما يزيد على ألف شخص معظمهم من السياح العرب والأجانب. *_

_* يتميز جو المغارة بالاعتدال صيفاً والدفء شتاءً، ويبلغ عمقها نحو 300 متر بمساحة 7 آلاف متر مربع، *_
_* وقد تم تحويل القسم المنخفض منها إلى بحيرة كبيرة وضع فيها قاربان صغيران لنقل الراغبين من الزوار في جولة داخل أعماقها..*_
_*  ما أن يركب الزائر القارب الصغير ويبدأ بالتجديف باتجاه جوفها حتى تزداد    برودة المكان مع الهدوء غير العادي الذي تعززه أجواء سحر تصميمها الداخلي *_

_* كما تحوي المغارة مطعمين داخلي وخارجي، وسوقاً للمهن اليدوية يضم فخاريات وزجاجيات وحفر*_
_*  على الخشب ونحاسيات ولوحات فنية ومعرضاً دائماً للتصوير الضوئي. *_
_* ومن البحيرات الموجودة في المغارة التي لايزيد عمقها على ثلاثة أمتار بحيرة أطلق عليها (بحيرة التمني)، *_

_*  حيث يقوم الزائر برمي قطعة نقدية وهو يضمر أمنية تجزم الأساطير أنها ستتحقق،*_
_*  و(بحيرة البركة) تيمناً بالسيدة مريم العذراء


*__



__



__



__



_​


----------



## النهيسى (19 مايو 2011)

*صور دير الانبا بلامون

*


----------



## النهيسى (19 مايو 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (19 مايو 2011)

* sagrada familia اكبر كنيسة في العالم  *​
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــ*​
 
 
 *



*​
​
​
*تعد   كنيسة sagrada familia من اكبر الكاتدرائيات الموجودة في اسبانيا، وهي  موجودة في  محافظة برشلونة في اسبانيا، مصمم هذه الكنيسة هو المهندس  المعروف انطوني غاودي،  واستغرق العمل عليها اكثر من 40 عاما ولا يزال  العمل على مشروع البناء حتى  اليوم.*​
​
​
*



*​
​
*كرس   غاودي آخر 15 عاما من حياته للعمل على هذه الكنيسة، واستمر بناءها بعد  وفاته في  العام 1928 تحت اشراف دومينيك سوغرانيس حتى العام 1935 . عام  اندلاع الحرب الاهلية  في اسبانيا، حيث تسببت الحرب بتدمير جزء من   الكنيسة.*​
​
​
*



*​
​
​
*يقوم  هذه  الايام مجموعة من المهندسين الاسبان في عمليات الترميم، وتسير عمليات  الترميم حسب  ما جاء في المخطوطات الاصلية ولكن بشروط مواكبة العصر. *​
​
*



*​
​
​
*منذ   العام 1940 قام مجموعة من المهندسين باكمال العمل على بناء الكاتدرائية،  وتم ادخال  الحاسوب في عملية التصميم والبناء منذ الثمانينيات، وهي تعد من  اضخم المباني في  العالم اذ يبلغ ارتفاعها 170 متر.*​
​
​
*



*​
​
​
*كل  جزء  من الكنيسة غني في الرموز المسيحية، اذ اراد غاودي ان تكون الكنيسة  "الملاذ الاخير  العظيم للمسيحية" ومن ابرز اشكال الكنيسة هي الجوانب ذات  شكل المحور. وهذه الكنيسة  مبنية من 18 عامود تمثل حسب الطول تلاميذ السيد  المسيح الاثني عشر، الرسل الاربعة،  مريم العذراء و اخيرا يسوع المسيح له   المجد.*​
​
​
​
*



*​
​
​
​
*ووفقا   لمصدر من موقع المعبد الرسمي وجدت مؤخرا رسومات تدل على ان غاودي تعمد ان  يكون  تمثال السيدة العذراء اقصر من تماثيل الرسل الاربعة وحسب هذا المصدر  فان هذا  التصميم هو اكثر انسجاما مع المؤسسات القائمة - التي يجب  اتباعها. واوضح المصدر ان  الرموز المسيحية المستعملة مذكورة كلها في  الأناجيل الأربعة في الكتاب  المقدس.*​
​
​
*



*​
​
​
*ويحيط   بابراج الاناجيل الاربعة تماثيل لرموزهم التقليدية، الثور يرمز للقديس  لوقا، الملاك  يمثل القديس متى، النسر يعود للقديس يوحنا اما الاسد فهو  يرمز للقديس مرقص. والبرج  الاوسطي الذي يمثل السيد المسيح عليه السلام  سيحاط بصليب  كبير.*​
​
​
​
*



*​
​
​
​
​
*



*​
​
​
​
​
*



*​
​
*



*​
​
​
​
*حسب   الرسومات والمخططات الاصلية يجب ان يكون الارتفاع الاجمالي للبرج 170  متر، اذ اعتقد  غاودي ان عمله لا يجب ان ان يقترب من ملكوت الله أي السماء.  اقصر برج محاط بحزمة من  القمح وكؤوس ومجموعات من العنب تمثل القربان  المقدس. *​
​
​
*



*​
​
​
*الكنيسة   ستحوي على 3 واجهات كبيرة، الواجهة التي تتجه للشرق ترمز للميلاد، واجهة  المجد (لم  تكتمل بعد) وواجهة تتجه الى الغرب ترمز الى العاطفة. تم بناء  واجهة الميلاد قبل  العام 1935(عام اندلاع الحرب الاهلية الاسبانية وتوقف  اعمال البناء). واجهة العاطفة  خاصة جدا لما تحويه من تماثيل ترمز لعملية  صلب وتعذيب السيد المسيح.  *​
​
​
​
*



*​
​
​
*ويتوقع   ان تنتهي اعمال البناء في العام 2026 ، في الذكرى ال 100 على وفاة  المهندس غاودي،  حيث كان متوقع في البداية ان تستمر عمليات البناء لمئات  السنين اعتمادا على تقنية  البناء التي كانت متوفرة في بداية القرن الماضي.  ولاتمام عملية البناء يستدعي  استعمال كثير من قطع الحجارة فريدة الشكل،  وكل قطعة تختلف عن  الاخرى.*​​


----------



## النهيسى (19 مايو 2011)

* أديرة اسيوط سوهاج*

دير العدرا بالجنادلة
 دير العدرا دة هوا دير العدرا حالة الحديد
 معجزة حالة الحديد
 اللى هيا ساعة اما كان بطرس و بولس فى السجن
 والعدرا صلت و سيحت الحديد بتاع السجن و خرج بطرس و بولس من السجن
 و فى الدير كنيسة باسم بطرس و بولس 
 
 






























 
 
 دير المحرق
 طبعا دير غنى عن التعريف
 اللى فية المذبح اللى دشنة المسيح
 و الدير اللى قعدت فية العدرا 6شهور و 10ايام













































 















 





 
 
 
 
 
 دير العدرا بجبل الطير
 دير الكف





 
 دة المغارة اللى قعدت فيها العدرا 3 ايام
 
 
 
 
 





 





 
 دير العدرا بدرنكة
 





 










تابع
​


----------



## النهيسى (19 مايو 2011)

دير الانبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين (الدير الابيض)
 
 















 










 
 الاعمدة دة هيا اللى اتبقت من الكنيسة الاثرية و البير اللى فى الصورة التالتة
 و الكنيسة الاثرية اتهدمت كدة من زلزال زمان و كانت الكنيسة كبيرة اوى  ساعتها اللى هيا فى اول صورتين دول و اتبقى دلوقتى منها شوية الاعمدة دة و  الهيكل بتاع الكنيسة بس
 الهيكل متهدمش من الزلزال
 و الهيكل دة اللى هوا الكنيسة دلوقتى
 يعنى الكنيسة الموجودة دلوقتى كلها دة كانت الهيكل بس زمان





 دة المكان اللى كان بيتحط فية الايقونات زمان
 ودلوقتى مكان الايقونات هوا بس اللى موجود لكن الصور اللى كانت فية لا
 و الصور المحطوطة فى الصورة دة صور جديدة
 
 





 اديرة اخميم
 
 دير القديس بسادة















 
 الملاك ميخائيل بجبل اخميم
 





 
 دير العدرا
 















 






دى الضفيرة ملينا صور
 
 
 
 دير الشهداءعاوزة اقولكم انى دير الملاك والعدراة والشهداء جانب بعض يعنى  يعنى لو كنت فى الملاك ممكن تروح دير الشهدا ء الاول والعدراة ماشى بدون  موصلات 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 










 




















 يوجد فى دير الشهدا اكثر من 8000 شهيد بركتهم تكون معنا​


----------



## النهيسى (19 مايو 2011)

دير القديس أنبا إندراس الملقب بابو الليف 







 هذا  الدير يقع علي بعد 10كم غرب نقادة , و يبعد بحوالي 200 متر الي الجنوب  الشرقي عن دير مار جرجس المجمع , و يرجع نسبة الدير الي الأنبا بيسنتي  اللابس الروح أسقف قفط الذي أوصي تلميذه بدفنه بهذا المكان و عدم الذهاب به  الي مكان أخر و قد بني تلاميذه قبة فوق قبره ليكون مزاراً لهم و يوجد  الدير الذي بني في القرن الثامن الميلادي تقريباً أو نهاية السابع و يوجد  أسفل المذبح الأوسط جسد هذا القديس.























​


----------



## النهيسى (19 مايو 2011)

*كنيسة العدرا الدمشيرية 
* *+  بنيت الكنيسة فى القرن السابع الميلادى وقد ورد ذكر هذه الكنيسة فى كتاب  المقريزى حيث يروى أن كنيسة الست مريم المجاورة لكنيسة الأنبا شنودة فى مصر  قد هدمت عام 785 م على يد والى مصر
 ( على بن سليمان بن عبد الله بن عباس ) من قبل أمير المؤمنين الهادى وقد أعيد بناؤها فى عصر الخليفة ( هارون الرشيد )
 عندما صرح الوالى ( موسى بن نصير) للنصارى بتجديد الكنائس التى هدمها الوالى السابق وتم ذلك فى 786 - 787 م .
 + سميت هذه الكنيسة بالدمشيرية نسبة إلى أحد أعيان القبط من بلدة دمشير
 ( بمحافظة المنيا ) ، وقد تولى ترميم ما تصدع من بنيانها فى القرن الثامن عشر ( حوالى 1760 م ) .
 + نظراً لتصدع جدران الكنيسة فقد بدأ ترميمها من الناحية المعمارية والترميم الدقيق منذ عام 1984 حتى الآن .
 وصف الكنيسة :

  + بعد عبور الحوش يدخل الزائر من الباب الجنوبى ( القبلى ) للكنيسة إلى  الصحن الكنيسة الذى يبلغ 19 متراً طولاً ، 11.5 متراً عرضاً ، 11 متراً  تقريبا ً فى الإرتفاع .

 + يوجد كالمعتاد الصحن والجناحان ينفصلان عن الصحن بواسطة ستة أعمدة من الرخام ثلاثة منها فى كل جانب .
  + السقف الرئيسى يغطى الصحن وهو عبارة عن جمالون خشبى مرتفع أما الأجنحة  فيغطيها سقف منخفض . وشكل الجمالون والسقفين المنخفضين يذكرنا بسفينة نوح  كرمز يرفع قلوبنا الى أن الكنيسة هى السفينة التى تنقذنا من طوفان بحر  العالم .

 + الهيكل الأوسط به مذبح بإسم السيدة العذراء  وتعلوه قبة كبيرة تقوم على أربع أركان من المقرنصات . تعلو المذبح قبة  خشبية عليها صورة السيد المسيح والأربعة حيوانات غير المتجسدين ويعلو القبة  صليب .
 أما حامل الأيقونات الأوسط ( حجاب الهيكل ) فهو من  الخشب المعشق ومطعم بالعاج برسوم بسيطة وتاريخ صنعه 1477 للشهداء (1761 م )  وتعلوه سبع صور تتوسطها أيقونة السيدة العذراء وعلى جانبيها الإثنى عشر  تلميذا . وكتب على باب الهيكل بالعربية ( المجد لله فى العلا أدخل إلى مذبح  إلهى المبهج لشبابى برسم العذراء مريم بالدمشيرية ، اللهم تراءف علينا  وباركنا عوض يارب من له تعب فى ملكوتك ) وكتب بالقبطية ما ترجمته . القديس  يوحنا 1477 للشهداء ( 1761 م ) .

 + الهيكل الشمالى ( البحرى ) يستخدم كمقصورة للسيدة العذراء والقديسة يوليطة والقديس قرياقص والقديسة دميانة والأربعين شهيدة .
 حجاب المقصورة من الخرط البلدى.

  + الهيكل الجنوبى ( القبلى ) بإسم القديس يوحنا الحبيب وتعلو حجابه  أيقونات للسيدة العذراء ورئيس الملائكة رافائيل وسوريال والقديسين بطرس  وبولس الرسولين .

 + فوق مكان دكة الصلبوت توجد أيقونة كبيرة ذات وجهين تمثل صلب السيد المسيح وقيامته رسم أنسطاسى الرومى ( حوالى 1840 م )

 + من الأيقونات النادرة السيدة العذراء حاملة السيد المسيح بالطابع الحبشى
  ( حيث يرسمها الفنان كفتاة سمراء ) وأيضاً بالطابع الفارسى (حيث يرسمها  الفنان بوجه وعيون آسيوية ) . وتوجد أيضاً أيقونة مجئ المجوس للسيد المسيح  وأيقونة صعود جسد السيدة العذراء محاطاً بالملائكة.

 + فى الحائط الفاصل بين الهيكل الأوسط والبحرى
 يوجد عمودان من الجرانيت الأحمر والديوريت الأسود
 كبقايا من الكنيسة القديمة ( القرن السابع ) .

 الدور العلوى :

 + توجد كنيسة باسم رئيس الملائكة الجليل ميخائيل وهى تشبه كثيراً كنيسة الحصن التى توجد فى الأديرة .
 + كنيسة بإسم الشهيد العظيم ماربقطر تاج الشهداء

 أجساد القديسين:

  + فى الناحية الغربية بكنيسة السيدة العذراء توجد مقصورة خشبية تحوى رفات  الشهداء مارجرجس وأبى سيفين ومارمينا وماربقطر فى أنابيب خشبية تعلو كل  منها أيقونة للقديس ، وتوجد أيضاً مجموعة أخرى من رفات الشهداء والقديسين.

 + فى الجهة الغربية البحرية يوجد مغطس مبطن بالرخام
 (مغطى بغطاء من الرخام)
 + فى وسط حصن الكنيسة يوجد لقان رخامى فى الارض
 ( له غطاء رخامى )
 ++++
 رفات توارثناها من الأجيال القديمه
 مارجرجس
 أبو سيفين
 مارمينا

 ماربقطر بن رومانوس
 الاباء الرسل
 مارمرقس
 ماريوحنا
 مارلوقا
 ماربولس
 شخصيات كتابية


 الشهداء أطفال بيت لحم
 الشهيد اسطفانوس
 القديس مارزكا العشار
 القديس لعازر حبيب الرب
 آباء بطاركة


 البابا بطرس خاتم الشهداء 17
 البابا اثناسيوس الرسولى 20
 القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم
 الشهداء


 قزمان ودميان
 يوحنا الهرقلى
 شهداء أنصنا
 شهداء نجران
 الشهيد موريس قائد الكتيبة الطيبية
 الشهيد أبو فام الجندى الأوسيمى
 الشهيد صليب الجديد
 القديسون


 القديسة ﭬــﻳرينا المبشرة
 القديس اغسطينوس
 القديس تكلا هيمانوت الحبشى
 القديس القمص ميخائيل البحيرى
 القديس أبوللو تلميذ الأنبا صموئيل المعترف
 القديس يوحنا القصير
 القديس سمعان الخراز                             **أبونا عبد المسيح المقارى**















*​* 


أضغط هنا لتكبير الصورة لحجمها الطبيعي .
	

تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  800 * 400.
	




أضغط هنا لتكبير الصورة لحجمها الطبيعي .
	

تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  800 * 400.
	





أضغط هنا لتكبير الصورة لحجمها الطبيعي .
	

تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  800 * 400.
	




أضغط هنا لتكبير الصورة لحجمها الطبيعي .
	

تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو  800 * 400.
	
 




أضغط هنا لتكبير الصورة لحجمها الطبيعي .
	

*​


----------



## النهيسى (19 مايو 2011)

*صور من دير ابو فانا* 












اضغــــط هنا لترى الصورة بحجمها الطبيعى.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










اضغــــط هنا لترى الصورة بحجمها الطبيعى.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










اضغــــط هنا لترى الصورة بحجمها الطبيعى.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










اضغــــط هنا لترى الصورة بحجمها الطبيعى.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










اضغــــط هنا لترى الصورة بحجمها الطبيعى.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










اضغــــط هنا لترى الصورة بحجمها الطبيعى.​


----------



## النهيسى (19 مايو 2011)

*صور قلعة القديس سمعان العمودى

**



​ 
 
















​*​


----------



## النهيسى (19 مايو 2011)

جزيرة باتموس المقدسة - ((اليونان ))



​




​







​







​







​





​







​




​







​







​







​







​







​







​







​







​







​








​







​








​







​







​








​








​








​







​







​


----------



## النهيسى (19 مايو 2011)

*دير مارمينا فم الخليج
*


----------



## النهيسى (19 مايو 2011)

* مطرانية ملوى وانصنا والاشمونين*


 















 


مزار الانبا بيمن اسقف ملوى المتنيح




 

المكتبه الاستعاريه والمطبعه والكمبيوتر ومركز النت والوسائل التعليميه والحضانه ومكتب ابونا بستفروس وكيل المطرانيه






قاعة المسرح القبطى بالمطرانيه واخر الممر ده مكتب خدمة الشباب وقدامهم قاعة اجتماع الكهنه



 
  



[/IMG]






[/URL] 


​فيديو كليب انا مصممه عن الكنيسه

[YOUTUBE]3bcVQTkZhXg[/YOUTUBE]​​


----------

